# Gardens and such.



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We couldn't resist another day. We opened the raised garden up even though spring is still 2 months away. I opened the gate and the chickens found it right away. They are having their own slice of heaven!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like fun!!!I have my Brussels sprouts started to go out in 6-8 weeks.I'm planting them in the front because the deer ate them last year out back.I got my first sprouts today.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Deer are like giant termites. If it's there, they eat it. I lost 88 rose bushes blooms only. Then i got electric fence. I have no sorrow for any deer shot and eaten. I don't even think it was the shock that deterred them because shock doesn't happen with all 4 legs off the ground if they're jumping. I think several strands of fishing line would do it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Rabbits were my nemesis last year. Jim's going to put rabbit fencing around it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Last year it was so hot and dry the garden suffered immensely.The year before it was drowned.This year the pots go back to the front yard.Out front the only problem I have is the chickens and a little fence takes care of that.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Got Texas Sweet and sweet red onions in the garden today. Now we need rain!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My Brussels sprouts are growing good.Hopefully they can go out late next month.With the way the weather is going,I may be able to put them out a little sooner.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you all are pushing me into growing a few things. Are Brussel sprouts easy?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They will be easy to grow, just have to be on guard for bugs...cabbage looper and such. You can get seedlings now or start from seed. Now is the time to get going though.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Turned over my raised bed today, ready to plant a few things. I missed out last year, too many things going on.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Brussels Sprouts are big plants,last year was my first time to grow them.Despite the fact that the deer ate all the leaves off.the plants I started in March still had sprouts in Dec(then it got really cold).This year I'm going to do an early and late batch.I had them 1 plant to a pot but I think they will do better and get bigger if I plant them in the ground this year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. I do like Brussel sprouts.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I did buy a few seeds yesterday. Green beans, Lettuce, and something else, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you start a garden now?My brother is in Tampa and he said it was 80 and sunny.Sounds like gardening weather to me.It's 24 degrees now but I have Brussels Sprouts going in an extra bedroom.I won't be able to put them out until the end of next month or beginning of April.I start everything else at the end of this month....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, we usually can plant our full summer gardens after Easter here (SE Oklahoma), we can plants potatoes and cold crops in February around valentine's day.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I picked up a couple of Snake plants at Walmart yesterday for $4 each. This morning I transplanted them into larger containers. While I was at it, I picked a few Spider plant babies off the big Spider plant in the backyard and got the smaller ones started.
I'm holding off for a few weeks to plant my garden.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, what you're calling a snake plant is what we call a Mother in Laws tongue plant!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think in Florida we can sqeeze in 2 seasons. I should get some tomatoes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Lol, what you're calling a snake plant is what we call a Mother in Laws tongue plant!


Yup, same same lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The rule of thumb around here is wait until after Mother's Day to put out plants but the sprouts can go out in 4-6 weeks because they like a little cold.I need to get some dirt and separate the seedlings into their own containers.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim spent his Sunday afternoon putting a rabbit wire fence around our raised bed. He had to get it done as he's having rotator cuff surgery on Thursday. He will be out of commission for a few weeks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Rotator cuff can have some pain healing. Take the pain meds especially before physical therapy.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is his 2nd go around. He has a complete tear and tendon damage this time. His doc is going to try arthroscopic before completely opening him up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope it gives him much less pain.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, I hope so, too. If this doesn't "take" then he is facing a "reverse shoulder" type surgery. Very painful, we're told.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do or have any of you grown figs? Will chickens eat them? I ask because I'm trying to figure out where to plant some. I chickens will eat them or destroy my plants, them I'll make sure they can't get to them. Anyone?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Never grew figs but I do know and you,too,Patty,that chickens will peck your fruit and veggies.My guess would be to protect them from the flock or you'll have half eaten figs.Sounds good though,do they grow on trees?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Never grew figs but I do know and you,too,Patty,that chickens will peck your fruit and veggies.My guess would be to protect them from the flock or you'll have half eaten figs.Sounds good though,do they grow on trees?


Figs will bush or can be shaped into trees. That is what I read on the web.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just ordered dried figs from amazon. Yum!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I just ordered dried figs from amazon. Yum!


I think I would like fresh figs better. I'm not sure though , we'll see. Mom used to put them in her fruitcakes, but I didn't like the seeds. It may be the same as fresh though.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I saw figs in a seed catalog.I want to plant some fruits and veggies that come back every year.Like berries,asparagus and sweet potatoes.I'm shopping for asparagus this year.My Brussels Sprouts are doing great and Sunday I start the maters,peppers and eggplants.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sweet potatoes have to be planted every year, they don't come back. Get 3 year old asparagus crowns .


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought 50 Mary Washington asparagus.They were the cheapest I found.I had sticker shock!Asparagus is expensive.I also bought 2 pomegranate trees,1 each of lemon,lime,orange and tangerine trees to go w/ my 2 avocado trees I'm trying to grow(one seed has a root!!!).I also started my tomato,pepper and eggplant yesterday.I used seeds from last year and I hope they sprout,last year's Brussels sprouts seeds sprouted really well..I decided to try to grow peppermint around the house and coop.From what I read it's hard to start but once you do it's very invasive and rodents do not like it and stay away.I know Dale got a few cuttings of spearmint and it went crazy where he planted it.The chickens roll around in it and smell like spearmint when done.I wonder if it helps keep the bugs away.I also bought a bunch of bulbs,I need more flowers around here.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We haven't started anything yet inside, normally we put up a small greenhouse in the living room, probably 2nd week of March we will start some veggies


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I grow peppermint and spearmint, peppermint is easy to grow if you get baby ones then plant them, that's what we do. This year I'm going to plant both around the runs to see how it works, along with some other bug keep away plants too


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mint plants will root in a glass of water. We planted our English peas and lettuce today. I thought about putting cabbage, broccoli and Brussels sprouts out but we really don't eat them much. I do, but hubby doesn't.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought several packets of peppermint seeds.Plus,6 catmint plants.They supposedly bloom all summer and attract butterflies and humming birds.With all this spring like weather,I've got spring fever.If the temps stay in the 40's or better,I can put my Brussels sprouts out soon.They are getting big.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I transplanted cucumber and cabbage seedlings today.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got eggplant and tomatoes sprouting,still waiting for the pepper plants to sprout.I'm going to start hardening of the Brussels Sprouts today.It's in the 60's then it's getting cool for a couple of days then back to the 60's.I think it's time set them out for the day.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got tomato seedlings but they look pretty weak.I lifted the top of the green house and got hit w/ hot,moist air.Reminded me of July and August weather.The top is now propped up.When the rest sprout,they go under the grow lights until May.Last year I started everything in March,Dale forgot to water them for a few days and when I checked on them,they were shriveled up.Most came back but were stunted and the hot,dry and sunny weather hurt them,too.The tomato plants sold around here had some kind of blight and ALL the stores around here sell the same brand.That's why last year I just started my own.Besides,it feels like spring a little earlier...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 100% sand. Should I mix in top soil, cow poop, or peat?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

All of them, Karen. Chicken poo doesn't get as hot as cow, but it still needs to compost or your plants will die.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I've got tomato seedlings but they look pretty weak.I lifted the top of the green house and got hit w/ hot,moist air.Reminded me of July and August weather.The top is now propped up.When the rest sprout,they go under the grow lights until May.Last year I started everything in March,Dale forgot to water them for a few days and when I checked on them,they were shriveled up.Most came back but were stunted and the hot,dry and sunny weather hurt them,too.The tomato plants sold around here had some kind of blight and ALL the stores around here sell the same brand.That's why last year I just started my own.Besides,it feels like spring a little earlier...


I'll be getting tomato plants soon. Sorry to hear about the blight you dealt with.
What kind of tomatoes are you starting?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Big Boy hybrids and Super Sweet 100 Cherry tomatoes.Also have Black Beautyeggplant,carnival peppers and and a whole pack of green peppers I don't really want but the seeds were from last year and I wanted to use them up.I will either give them away or plant them randomly in the yard and see what happens.I'm going to take pics of the Brussels Sprouts.They are getting big and putting them out hasn't seemed to hurt them.Hopefully I can transplant them out back in a week or two.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've had good luck with Better Boys, so I'll probably stick with them. There's some type of hybrid specifically for the Florida heat, I might try a couple of those too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was taking the Brussels Sprouts out and since Dale is home today,I got him to take/send the pics.I tried to get pics of the tomato sprouts but they are still in the dark and even w/ the flash,you can't see anything.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My pics are coming out sideways.I'm not sure how to fix it.


----------

